# 1/4 inch adaptor



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

can a 1/4 collet on a colt have an adaptor that changes it into a 3/8 or 1/2??


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I doubt you will find anybody manufacturing them,you probably could finds someone to make you one.
Manufactures usually will not do this, do to the fact people would try to put to large a bit in them for the size of the router ( can you imagine someone installing a 3 1/2" router bit in that colt)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can buy smaller collets/nuts but not larger.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

why would you want to execute your colt from over stressing it????


----------

